# Weird Al update



## foxyfilly39 (14 April 2012)

Apparently the jockey (Timmy Murphy) put on Twitter, that the horse has a nasty cut behind it knee, but will be OK


----------



## millhouse (14 April 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## tractor (14 April 2012)

Pleased to hear that he should recover. Better news at last! 

Does anyone know if Killyglen is OK? It was mentioned somewhere that he was hurt too....?


----------



## Freddie19 (14 April 2012)

tractor said:



			Pleased to hear that he should recover. Better news at last! 

Does anyone know if Killyglen is OK? It was mentioned somewhere that he was hurt too....?
		
Click to expand...

Just had text from Stuart Crawford mum, Killyglen is sore so they are not travelling back until tomorrow.


----------



## Fantasy_World (14 April 2012)

Thanks for the updates and glad these two are ok.


----------



## Fools Motto (14 April 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Dobiegirl (14 April 2012)

I saw on the Racing Post Site that Weird  Al had sustained a cut but there was no news on Kilyglen so thanks for that Freddie.


----------



## Jesstickle (14 April 2012)

Glad to hear this. Thanks for the update


----------



## tractor (14 April 2012)

Thank you Freddie, hope both recover quickly.


----------



## Marydoll (14 April 2012)

Good news


----------



## Bright_Spark (15 April 2012)

Thanks for the update, glad that they will be ok.

Hope the other horses and jockeys are not too sore today, there were some nasty falls out there


----------



## amandat (17 April 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			Just had text from Stuart Crawford mum, Killyglen is sore so they are not travelling back until tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

Is there anymore news about how Killyglen is????   I've just read that Weird Al needed some stitches & is eating well, but can't find anything about Killyglen.


----------



## kerribabes (17 April 2012)

That is good to hear, at least some good news to come out of it


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 April 2012)

Killyglen is absolutely fine. He is battered and bruised but has no lasting damage. The plan at the moment is to give him a bit of a holiday in the field to let him recover and take it from there.


----------



## amandat (17 April 2012)

EKW said:



			Killyglen is absolutely fine. He is battered and bruised but has no lasting damage. The plan at the moment is to give him a bit of a holiday in the field to let him recover and take it from there.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant ... thank you very much


----------



## Freddie19 (17 April 2012)

amandat said:



			Is there anymore news about how Killyglen is????   I've just read that Weird Al needed some stitches & is eating well, but can't find anything about Killyglen.
		
Click to expand...

you have already been given update about Killyglen, he also featured on our local news programme last night on BBC Northern Ireland with the best looking trainer ever, the gorgeous Stuart (who gets his looks from his Mum).  As Stuart gave the news re KG, said horse got in on the act by nodding his head up and down as Stuart said he was going out for a long rest in Northern Ireland sunshine (!) as soon as he was 100 per cent sound.  Onwards and upwards for the Crawford Brothers.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 April 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			you have already been given update about Killyglen, he also featured on our local news programme last night on BBC Northern Ireland with the best looking trainer ever, the gorgeous Stuart (who gets his looks from his Mum).  As Stuart gave the news re KG, said horse got in on the act by nodding his head up and down as Stuart said he was going out for a long rest in Northern Ireland sunshine (!) as soon as he was 100 per cent sound.  Onwards and upwards for the Crawford Brothers.
		
Click to expand...

If there were a like button on here this would get it hit! Lol! I'm not looking forward to the carnage the Crawford boys are going to create in Perth next week! Many a sore head will be cropping up I do believe!


----------



## amandat (18 April 2012)

Thanks Freddie19 just watched the clip you mentioned on iplayer .... what a gorgeous horse he is & very funny


----------



## Freddie19 (18 April 2012)

amandat said:



			Thanks Freddie19 just watched the clip you mentioned on iplayer .... what a gorgeous horse he is & very funny 

Click to expand...

You were looking at the horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who are you trying to kid........


----------



## amandat (18 April 2012)

Freddie19 said:



			You were looking at the horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Who are you trying to kid........
		
Click to expand...

haha ok yeah the trainer ain't bad either


----------



## caramel (18 April 2012)

from the racing post twitter page::

"Jonjo O'Neill reports National runner up Sunnyhillboy recovering from surgery after injury. "It was touch and go for a day or two," he said"


----------



## wildwhippet (18 April 2012)

would someone please put up a link to Freddie19's clip, as I would love to see it & can't find it anywhere....
Thanks!!!


----------



## flashmans (18 April 2012)

wildwhippet said:



			would someone please put up a link to Freddie19's clip, as I would love to see it & can't find it anywhere....
Thanks!!!
		
Click to expand...

I think this is the one 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/horse-racing/17733622


----------



## wildwhippet (18 April 2012)

Thank you Flashmans! much appreciated. 

I agree the horse is a character, the human is ok!!

Do hope the horses all have a lovely summer....


----------

